# Dust control upgrades



## AdamScudder (Nov 12, 2011)

Upgrading and dual purposing…?










Images found on google, Similar to my dust collection currently; My super dust deputy can detach from the 50g drum so I can use it on floor sanding jobs with a smaller drum and a shop vac. In the shop my grizzly dust collector acts as the exhaust filter. The main line is 4" metal duct and each wye has a blast gate and flexi-duct to machinery.

Problems/Needs:

Usually running a small diameter hose (1-1/2") off the DC for vacuuming the floor decreases the pressure too much to be effective. Has anyone found a way to reduce the hose diameter efficiently?

I want to set up an air cleaner and use the grizzly dust collector as the filter. Has anyone successfully done this? I could mount a squirrel cage blower and 8" ductwork to the dust collector but what's the best way to connect without compromising the main purpose of the DC??


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

"Problems/Needs:

Usually running a small diameter hose (1-1/2") off the DC for vacuuming the floor decreases the pressure too much to be effective. Has anyone found a way to reduce the hose diameter efficiently?"

Can't be done. It's just the way a DC works, just use a shop vac for the times you need to small diameter hose….or use a 4" hose.

Second question: no experience, or even an opinion. But I have read of folks just opening several blast gates to let their DC suck in room air and filter, they were generally happy. It's not something I'd try (the idea you pic'd) but it shouldn't cost much to set it up and see if it does what you want.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Not sure how much difference it really makes but one of the advantages of using or making a dedicated air filter unit is that it creates an air current that helps keep the dust suspended so that it can be eventually filtered instead of settling out around the shop. If you just run it into your DC separator and filter you won't get that affect.

If you do decide to try and use a squirrel cage to blow the dusty air through your DC filter, I would probably bypass the cyclone and the motor/impeller and go straight into the filter. DC's are usually too loud, in a small space anyway, to have running all the time in the background. You could put a Y fitting between the DC impeller and the filter. You will probably need a blast gate to close that off during normal DC use so that it doesn't try to blow back through your air filter intake.

Keep an eye out for the Wen Air filter. It is frequently on sale for around $100-120 (I got mine for $89 about a year ago and currently $126 on Amazon). IMO, that will be easier and probably more effective.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Keep an eye out for the Wen Air filter. It is frequently on sale for around $100-120 (I got mine for $89 about a year ago and currently $126 on Amazon). IMO, that will be easier and probably more effective.
> 
> - Lazyman


+1 had mine a few years very pleased with it. Do date the filters with a marker. I promise you will not remember when you checked / changed them last.


----------

